# Historic Hotel To Brew Its Last Drop (sail Anchor)



## eamonnfoley (16/3/10)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/wa/69...-its-last-drop/

It has been a beacon in Fremantle's brewing history since the 1980s, but after more than 25 years the brewery at the Sail & Anchor is set to produce its last beer.

The Australian Leisure and Hospitality Group, which operates the Sail & Anchor Hotel, will close the brewery in coming weeks, marking the end of an era for one of Australia's first pub-breweries.

The Sail & Anchor helped revitalise Fremantle in the 1980s, changing people's attitudes to drinking in pubs and become the focus of international attention when the America's Cup swept the port city in 1987.

Its former head brewer and current Fremantle Chamber of Commerce chief executive Peter Nolin said he was disappointed with the decision to close the brewery, which he said was considered by many to be a pioneer in Australia's craft-brewing industry.

"It contributes to Fremantle's eclectic character," he said.

"Fremantle had three pub-breweries, so really we're the home of craft-brewing in WA. To lose a brewery is very disappointing. The Sail & Anchor has an incredible reputation.

"It's an iconic pub-brewery and people, particularly beer connoisseurs, have been coming to the Sail & Anchor for more than 25 years."

ALH spokesman David Curry said the closure of the brewery did not mark the end of the hotel or Sail & Anchor brand beer. It will now be brewed by the Feral Brewing Company in the Swan Valley.

"We've made a commercial decision to close the brewery operation and it's just that component of the business," Mr Curry said. "The rest of the pub and the physical layout of the hotel will remain as is.

"We'll still be keeping that component of the micro-brewery and it will still just sit there because of its historical significance."

The Sail & Anchor opened in 1984 and is one of the country's most awarded small breweries.

"It was craft brewing, so you were in charge of all phases of the brewing process from sourcing the raw materials, designing the recipes, to brewing the beer," Mr Nolin said.

"Then you had the additional satisfaction that because you were at a pub-brewery, you saw your customers enjoy the product right away and you got instant feedback from them."

More and more Australians were "waking up" to craft-brewed beers, which was evident in the success of other WA breweries such as Little Creatures, Matilda Bay and Gage Roads


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/10)

Sad news, I suppose the good thing is that at least CUB or the likes wont be brewing it for them and they're keeping it fairly local


----------



## lonte (16/3/10)

foles said:


> "We'll still be keeping that component of the micro-brewery and it will still just sit there because of its historical significance."


I read this as "we will keep hold of the equipment to make sure no one goes into competition against us".


----------



## sinkas (16/3/10)

lonte said:


> I read this as "we will keep hold of the equipment to make sure no one goes into competition against us".



There is plenty of crappy microbrewery equipment available here in WA,


----------



## jyo (16/3/10)

Definitely a sad day.
I remember being an 18 year old walking into The Sail and Anchor and just loving their beers. 


More Here


----------



## DUANNE (16/3/10)

is this the same place that makes the shocking dry dock beer thats being introduced into safeway liquor stores every were. if so they have just bought out the name and used it to pick up more sales. i dont know any thing about the brewery ,but if so its a sad day for beer.


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

ALH is a pox upon humanity.


----------



## andycostin (16/3/10)

+1 to a Sad Day

I think the Sail and Anchor was one of the first proper microbrewery's that I ever visited - Loved the beers! Their Bees Knees was a true winner, and the Brass Monkey was awesome too.

Wish I had a few glasses like that Brass Monkey one....


----------



## osanai (16/3/10)

That's made by Gage Roads (Or Independant Distillers if you're in the eastern states) exclusively for Woolworths.



BEERHOG said:


> is this the same place that makes the shocking dry dock beer thats being introduced into safeway liquor stores every were. if so they have just bought out the name and used it to pick up more sales. i dont know any thing about the brewery ,but if so its a sad day for beer.


----------



## brendo (17/3/10)

Quite sad really - I rember spending quite a boozy arvo/evening there with SWMBO during a visit to Freo about 4 years ago. 

Hopefully Feral do a good job of turning out the beers.


----------



## Fents (17/3/10)

winkle said:


> ALH is a pox upon humanity.



why?


----------



## sinkas (17/3/10)

brendo said:


> Quite sad really - I rember spending quite a boozy arvo/evening there with SWMBO during a visit to Freo about 4 years ago.
> 
> Hopefully Feral do a good job of turning out the beers.



why feral? I think its more likely to be ghey j. rhodes


----------



## benno1973 (17/3/10)

Article says Feral - why Gage Roads?


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/10)

ALH is owned by woolies, matheson hotel group bought out ALH, then agreed to let woolies buy ALH


----------



## Fents (17/3/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ALH is owned by woolies, matheson hotel group bought out ALH, then agreed to let woolies buy ALH



sort of.

ALH was originally an offshot of Fosters (CUB). Bruce mathieson then got into bed with Woolies and started buying hotels all across Qld and then became MGW group which in turn became Bruandwo Pty Ltd. The deal was that Bruce gets the gaming rooms and Woolworths turns the bottle shops into a BWS straight away.

So yea its a joint venture and not just Woolies that own ALH.

Have you seen the size of Bruce Seniors boat? my good!


----------



## rackemup (17/3/10)

foles said:


> http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/wa/69...-its-last-drop/
> 
> It has been a beacon in Fremantle's brewing history since the 1980s, but after more than 25 years the brewery at the Sail & Anchor is set to produce its last beer.
> 
> ...



When? give me a date please?


----------



## brettprevans (17/3/10)

Fents said:


> sort of.
> 
> ALH was originally an offshot of Fosters (CUB). Bruce mathieson then got into bed with Woolies and started buying hotels all across Qld and then became MGW group which in turn became Bruandwo Pty Ltd. The deal was that Bruce gets the gaming rooms and Woolworths turns the bottle shops into a BWS straight away.
> 
> ...


I used to work for mathieson and my mate is thier senior accountant. Bruce Snr bought out ALH before jumping in with woolies.

Bruce Jr does ok for himeself also. he likes cars.


----------



## winkle (17/3/10)

Fents said:


> why?



Up here they'll buy out a popular pub - renovate it so it has one bar, a large restaurant, a even bigger gaming room and "simplify" the taps to the big two brewers. Anything like a microbrewery or music venue - scrap it. Convert the bottle shop to mega swill only.
Bloody annoying.


----------



## Uncle Fester (18/3/10)

I have vague memories of drinking their beer board twice in one night. Started at the wheatsheaf, and finished however many beers later with the brass monkey stout. Then went back up the board again.

Somehow made it home (HMAS Rockingham). Cant remember the specifics, but it involved a fair bit of walking..... :icon_drunk:


----------



## sinkas (30/4/10)

The sail's final brew is on tap now, its a IIPA, 7.2ABV called "1984", not bad, bit too sweet and not all that hoppy, but worth a pint all the same. I am not sure if the name is a interesting quip, the year in which the place started brewing or what.

It's a pity that other forum users didnt alert others to this, as that is one of the main points of this forum


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/4/10)

I must get down there and have a final pint from this iconic brewery.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/4/10)

jyo said:


> Definitely a sad day.
> I remember being an 18 year old walking into The Sail and Anchor and just loving their beers.
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I walked in I walked out VERY disappointed, almost 12 months to the day !
GB


----------



## Jimmeh (1/5/10)

Sad to see. Goes to show, don't sell out!

I will try and get there this weekend!!

Anybody try the Xocoatl Porter? I reckon that was bewdiful


----------



## jyo (1/5/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Last time I walked in I walked out VERY disappointed, almost 12 months to the day !
> GB



I haven't been there for years...pretty slack, really.
Are you finally back in town, Nev? About time, ya slack bugger. Ready for work, or what?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/5/10)

jyo said:


> I haven't been there for years...pretty slack, really.
> Are you finally back in town, Nev? About time, ya slack bugger. Ready for work, or what?


Yes mate we are ready to go again, had a great holiday but back to it now.  
GB


----------

